# Just an Update!!! on my Skamper Roof!!



## robob69 (Jan 19, 2007)

Since no one answered my question earlier, I have since replaced my roof and I am going to treat the Entire Camper with a Product called DuraBak and it is a BedLiner type of material that will seal the entire unit and it will never leak again to cause anymore damage!
This thing is going to be sweet when I finish with it in the next few weeks.
I have a New Roof A/C and with the coating this is going to be like new if not better then new!
If you have not seen my previous threads I have a 1994 Skamper 22C that I had Lift Problems with that I have since had Repaired at the best place in Houston (Topper Camper Sales on N.W. Freeway) and then I had an issue of the roof had leaked before I purchased the Pop-Up and the ceiling had been soaked for a while.
I pulled all of the material out of the ceiling and replaced it with Expanding foam and All New Joists (that it did not have before) and new Ceiling panels.
Now all I have to do is this Coating and I'm done!
I will post Pics if anyone wants to see them and I hope this helps someone with problems they may have!
This has been fun for me and if I had the chance I would do it again! 
Thanks!
Robert
Houston,Texas


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 20, 2007)

Re: Just an Update!!! on my Skamper Roof!!

Sounds interesting, I would like to see the pictures.  Send to my e-mail address below if you would.  Thanks.


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 20, 2007)

Re: Just an Update!!! on my Skamper Roof!!

Hey I'd like to see the finished product also.  WAs there any issue with the "weight" of the bed liner type finish on the roof?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 21, 2007)

RE: Just an Update!!! on my Skamper Roof!!

Checked out the DuraBak site! Pretty interesting stuff. I am sure others besides me, would like to know how the DuraBak worked! Please let us know!


----------

